# NAS Pensacola Pier Aug 14th 1800-2400



## dhull13124 (Aug 10, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the pier on NAS will be open on the 14th from 6 to midnight.


----------



## dhull13124 (Aug 10, 2009)

Forgot to mention that it is donation only. Please donate! This Friday Night will be for the Marine Corps Ball. We only have a few days scheduled this whole summer, the Navy Ball commitee took most of the dates. Thank you for the support and good luck


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i will definately be there ready to catch so fish


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

> *dhull13124 (8/10/2009)*Forgot to mention that it is donation only. Please donate! This Friday Night will be for the Marine Corps Ball. We only have a few days scheduled this whole summer, the Navy Ball commitee took most of the dates. Thank you for the support and good luck




 you can blame Chief Brew for that


----------

